# ephedrine/ eca stack timing and days off



## CG (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey so, I'm 3 days into my eca stack , minus the a actually.. But here's my question, when do you guys take it? Firts thing am? Or like 45 to a half hour pre workout? Also, I workout M-F, should I take it saturday and sunday as well??


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 25, 2009)

ok well what are your dosages?
and what time do you train?


when i cut i take one pill in the morning with breakfast and one at noon 

i NEVER exceed 2 p.m.  especially within the first two weeks because i feel liek being able to sleep at night

generally i take 30mg E 300mg C 

morning and noon


----------



## CG (Feb 25, 2009)

Ngordyn said:


> ok well what are your dosages?
> and what time do you train?
> 
> 
> ...



As if right now its 25 mg E and 110 c with a multi, 5g fish oil and a shake first thing in the am. 10 min pre workout ~55 mg c abd another 55 mg C later in the day. I was thinking about moving my dose of E&C to 1hr pre workout, since I work out at 1230 or 1 M-F. What about weekends, off EC or keep doin in? THANKS.

Btw, nice sig lol


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 25, 2009)

keep going on the weekend just cause ur not training doesnt mean ur body wont use it and the rest seems fine
if you like you can move it to hour pre workout but thats up to you are you trying to lose weight? or using it to limit fat gains on a bulk?



and thanks lol


----------



## CG (Feb 26, 2009)

awesome, thanks for the advice, i finally got all my plans down on paper, in my journal in my sig..

Thanks again for the help man, this is proof that this board is here to help.


----------

